# Personal Turn-Offs



## Tarot (Sep 23, 2015)

We all have our personal tastes in partners, and personal peeves. What are some things that will really turn you off in potential partners?

-Tattoos. I'm personally not a big fan of tattoos, but I can tolerate tattoos on a girl if they look nice or cool. Ugly/tacky tattoos are an immediate deal breaker tho. 

-Smoking. Not looking to get second-hand smoke. 

-Tongue piercings/excessive piercings/ear gouges. Just looks really ugly to me.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 23, 2015)

bad hygiene is always a good one

anyway- if i answered this question fully- the list would be too long and obnoxious.


----------



## Vix (Sep 23, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> bad hygiene is always a good one
> 
> anyway- if i answered this question fully- the list would be too long and obnoxious.



I concur, especially with my list.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 23, 2015)

-Smoking
-Piercing 
-Drugs
-Tats are okay, but they become a turn off when you are covered in them
-Being a cunt


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2015)

Smoking is the first thing that comes to mind


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2015)

-Smoking. pretty much
-Bad Body Odor (You won't know how terrible it is until you meet one)
-Big Ego

There are other things but these are the main ones I guess.


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2015)

arrogance
bad teeth, I'm not taking about crooked teeth
bad body odor
shitty taste in music


----------



## Arcana (Sep 23, 2015)

Atlas said:


> -Smoking
> -Piercing
> -Drugs
> -Tats are okay, but they become a turn off when you are covered in them
> -Being a cunt


adding bad hygiene

and its pretty much this

edit: piercing has to be the fuck up ones like the spacers and on the tongue
the rest is okay


----------



## Karasu (Sep 24, 2015)

pretty much all these

 and you fat.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree with most of the previous, so:

Those into new age stuff like learning Reiki, earthing, homeopathy, healing crystals, and so on. I can work with someone who has different spiritual/religious/political views than me, but if you're into that stuff, speaking in tongues, snake handling, or for that matter think Obama is the Antichrist, believe in Jewish conspiracies, that non-whites should know their place and submit, or that interracial marriage dilutes blood purity, it's a dealbreaker. Different views are fine, but there needs to be _some_ compatibility, and not really extreme views - otherwise I'll be unable to respect them.

Also, being really needy, clingy, and demanding/lazy/entitled. Some people on the spectrum would also qualify - they can be fun as friends, but it's a lot of extra work, and can be emotionally draining.

Having children, or really wanting to become a parent


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2015)

Girls who are too nice. When you're that nice to everyone, it doesn't feel special when you're nice to me.


----------



## Gino (Sep 24, 2015)

Bad hygiene

Bad Attitude 

Artificial Arrogance.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 24, 2015)

-Can't cook to save your life 

-gets drunk like a sailor

-a long list of bitter exes that need a restraining order.

-going from 0-100 over trival offenses

-being super open minded and accepting about _everythng_. You know the type.


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 24, 2015)

Pretty much what Shukemei and Atlas said.
Though i can tolerate smoking

Also
-super hairy guys (Like if you have a forest on your chest to stomach and back.)
-baby/children and their parents (park slope, nuff said)

I should end it here but you get the idea


----------



## Yoona (Sep 24, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> bad hygiene is always a good one
> 
> *anyway- if i answered this question fully- the list would be too long and obnoxious*.



This basically


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 24, 2015)

Off the top of my head, smoking and smelling bad are the only deal-breakers for me. From there all depends on whether we click or don't when we talk to each other, how they treat me and people around them/us. I'm also interested to see how they treat animals and objects.


----------



## baconbits (Sep 24, 2015)

Being loud.  I don't mind talkative but there's a big difference between being loud and being talkative.  I also don't like people who are too self absorbed.  When people change their personalities depending on who they're with it irks me but its not a deal breaker.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't do any kind of jealousy or possessive behavior, those are major red flags.

I also can't deal with vapid people who aren't interested in anything.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2015)

Outside: 

-Weird clothing style 
-Piercing 
-Smoking
-Bad odor 
-Overweight

Inside:

-Not being thoughtful 
-Ungratefulness 
-Taking you for granted 
-Loud, i.e yelling when talking (there was this girl that had a thing for me and always yelled "SHAI" and it irked the shit out of me) 

I think I could list more, maybe


----------



## Sabi (Sep 24, 2015)

My biggest pet peeve with guys is partying too much.


----------



## Savage (Sep 24, 2015)

Smoke said:


> Girls who are too nice. When you're that nice to everyone, it doesn't feel special when you're nice to me.



Fucking THIS!

Also, when you guys say piercing, does that mean like an obsessive amount?


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 24, 2015)

something like this is a turn off


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 24, 2015)

- Acting inteligent . 
- Arrogant .
- Gets mad for every little fucking thing(In the beginning when you you make her mad by, I don't know, not saying goodbye yesterday because you were tired and you fell sleep, it's cool to win her back with kisses in the neck and smooth talk on her ear, but after a while it fucking tires) .
- Thinking she's the only one in the fucking relationship .
- And most important : being fucking irritating with annoying little disgusts and complaining " I don't do head ", "Ugh I'll give you head but you owe me"(Trust me, this is not in the sexual sense, when the "Owe" is paid with like going to the mall or something) . I mean most of the girls don't like to suck a cock, okay, me neither, it's kinda disgusting but do it with pride and act like you are fucking loving it otherwise it's not a turn off, it's a fucking shut down on the system .


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2015)

When she unexpectedly sticks her finger in the wrong hole


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 25, 2015)

Bad grammar in speech is a turn off for me. I don't mean slang or casual talk, but when it's an obvious sign of being uneducated or dim-witted.


----------



## ? (Sep 25, 2015)

-Bad hygiene.
-Act like a little girl.

There is something deeply unsettling in coming across a grown woman who insists on always acting like she's twelve.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 26, 2015)

Girls that want to bring food into foreplay.
Stranglers.
Cutters.
Anything else goes.
All challengers welcome.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Sep 26, 2015)

Fat ugly prudes who stink like shit.


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 26, 2015)

For all those who said tongue piercing: You have no idea what you can effect with that. 


@Topic: Bad hygiene - doesn't matter on which part of the body - is pretty much the biggest turn-off for me. Also consuming hard drugs, being uneducated and no emotional intelligence.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 26, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> For all those who said tongue piercing: You have no idea what you can effect with that.
> 
> 
> @Topic: Bad hygiene - doesn't matter on which part of the body - is pretty much the biggest turn-off for me. Also consuming hard drugs, being uneducated and *no emotional intelligence*.



I FORGOT THAT !


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2015)

Smoking, poor hygiene, vain, cruel, vulgar, dopey, bitter, loud, obese, frivolous.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 26, 2015)

Gino said:


> Bad hygiene
> 
> Bad Attitude
> 
> Artificial Arrogance.


Came to post something identical to this. I'm a fairly relaxed person and most things don't bother me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 26, 2015)

? said:


> There is something deeply unsettling in coming across a grown woman who insists on always acting like she's twelve.



So much this. I absolutely despise girls who act like that, especially when their parents support this kind of behaviour too. I want my girl to be independent and strong, not some daddy's girl.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can't do any kind of jealousy or possessive behavior, those are major red flags.
> 
> I also can't deal with vapid people who aren't interested in anything.



this + someone who would judge my vices i.e. try to stop me from smoking weed or playing 2K or something. 

also bad hygiene.

and like Vino and ? say, childish behavior. So many girls I've had to stop talking to because they act like they're in middle school.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 26, 2015)

- Bad hygenie ( it has been said 1000 times but yeah important)

- rude( and not only to me, but overall)

- stupid

- shitty morals that are not justified at all ( maybe adding stupid was enough)

- arrogant 

- does not really care about his appearence 

- extremly lazy and no determination in life at all

- boring, not interested in anything

- does not find it important to express his feelings towards me at all, overall is not open about how he feels

- does not know when it's the right time to be goofy and funny or serious and mature. 

- has almost nothing in common with me when it comes to hobbies, interests or ethical views

- does not accept me or wants to change me into a complete new person to meet his standards

- only satisfies his own needs, isn't ready to do anything for me

- horrible fashion sense

- ungrateful

- smells horrible ( thanks god it's the contrary with my bf)

thats enough I think


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

As a 28 year old asexual virgin, my list is either gonna be the longest or shortest in this thread lmao


----------



## Vix (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's my list: 
-Excessive tattoos (ie: facial tattoos and tattoos all over the back and front body) It might sound obnoxious and contradicting for me to say that I find tattoos to be hot, but I honestly don't like anything more than just the arms/forearms or a couple tattoos. I prefer clean bodies tbh.
-Piercings. Absolutely no piercings on guys. I like them clean, I have a phobia with certain jewelry, and for a guy to be wearing big ole studs would be the absolute deal breaker.
-Chain blingin. No jewelry, I just don't like it, or the idea that he owns more jewelry than me. Again, I like em clean.
-Not grooming their hair/facial hair. I prefer a nice clean cut. I also don't mind facial hair, I just like it to be clean.
-Smoking. Only saying this because I've had family members die from lung cancer and that has pretty much broken my heart into pieces. Especially seeing them struggle to breathe during their final days. I also have chronic bronchitis due to being around friends who smoke excessively. But kissing a person who smokes is not really a good taste nor is it ideal either imo, especially when using the tongue >_>
-Colored eye contacts. WTF, boy are you tryna be some anime character right now? No. I like natural eye colors.
-Colored hair. WTF, boy are you tryna be some anime character right now? No. I like natural hair colors.
-Using too much hair gel/pomade. I wanna run my fingers through your hair and not have it get stuck or get greasy.
-Bad hygiene. Men must smell amazing and be clean. You can be a mechanic, a plumber, a teacher, an accountant, or whatever, and still smell great and be clean. None of that Axe shit though, that shit makes me wanna vomit. Something as little as Old Spice or a good smelling deodorant can do the trick.
-Being disrespectful/rude/obnoxious/arrogant/no manners. Please don't talk loudly in public just so people can hear you talk and so you can hear yourself talk. 
-Ugly with a high ego and a bad personality: Yeah I said it. There are some people out there who think highly of themselves, have high standards, but look like they came out of somebody's armpit.
-Being demanding. This sammich will simply not make itself if you keep demanding for it.
-Debbie downer/Negative. Negativity rubs off on other people.
-Kissing ass. Constant compliments and ass kissing is doing too much. I don't mind the, "You look nice." or "I like that lip color on you." but saying "you are so fucking sexy." "you're hot." "you are the absolute most gracious and gorgeous person on this planet," is being too exaggerated and you're saying it to get some ass. Bitch.
-Overweight. I don't care if you have a little meat here and there, but if you're borderline obese..that's a deal breaker.
-Receding hairline. This is an absolute deal breaker for me, especially if you're in your twenties. This is probably the one that does it for me.
-Bad Habits/Irresponsible. Smoking weed, doing excessive drugs, consuming too much alcohol, partying too hard, spending lavishly on your bad habits.
-Degrading women. Treating women like they're only there to fuck, clean, and cook.
-Being too comfortable/Being lazy. Relying on me to cook and do dishes all of the time and to make your bed just because I have the common decency to do so as it is.
-Sore loser. If we're playing a video game, making a bet, or being competitive, I expect you to be an adult about it. No getting mad over nonsense bullshit just because you lost or rubbing it in my face (in b4 that's what she said lmao) when you win. 
-Ungrateful/takes me for granted. Basically.
-Uses my past/family against me. If I don't do that to you, don't do that to me.
-No sense of humor. Laugh or something.
-Speaking without thinking. It's common sense.
-Too many questions. Don't ask the most obvious questions.
-Silent treatment. Ok, little girl.
-Stalking me. Why?
-Giving me mixed signals. Ok, you like me, but you don't wanna be with me, but you like me a lot and care for me but want me to wait for you? Loool.
-Materialistic. Do you want a purse now too?
-Doesn't dress well. If there's a wrinkle in your shirt, find some sort of way to get it out.

List could probably go on, but these are the basics.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 1, 2015)

Assuming that partner looks gorgeous the only turn-off would be a... stupid joke in the wrong moment. Honestly.


----------



## Jirou (Oct 4, 2015)

My biggest pet peeve would be one who smokes.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 5, 2015)

-Outside
Bad Hygiene.
Bad Teeth.
Overweight.
Too many piercings.

Basically I want a girl that cares about her appearance.

-Inside
Acting Childish (especially rich girls who have no sense of reality. I dated one and it was the worst.)
Bad attitude.
No drive. (Have dreams. I don't want a girl who wants to be a NEET for the rest of her life.)
Not emotionally stable. (I have dated a few girls that look like good relationships but when i got to know them I learned they were not ready to date let alone handle there previous baggage.)


----------



## kire (Oct 5, 2015)

Aside from all the obvious things that I just don't feel like listing, These couple of things drive me nuts in a really bad way.

DIRTY FINGERNAILS!  
No sense of humor
Likes to drink too much


----------



## Brewski (Feb 17, 2016)

My friend has a histrionic girlfriend and she wears fripperies in her hair out in public for attention-seeking purposes. Like huge bows and shit. That has to take the cake.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2016)

Prudes.  Can't do it.

EDIT: WTF A. Waltz?  That wasn't even the longest post in the thread.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2016)

- Don't suck dick

- Smoker/drug addict/alcoholic


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2016)

Shit taste.
- Don't suck dick
-bad hygiene


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 20, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Prudes.  Can't do it.
> 
> EDIT: WTF A. Waltz?  That wasn't even the longest post in the thread.



i just kept thinking of more things to write and i thought "nope, can't waste my time writing so much pointless shit" the ideas just kept coming and i had to end it. trying not to get so distracted while studying for a test lol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2016)

kire said:


> Aside from all the obvious things that I just don't feel like listing, These couple of things drive me nuts in a really bad way.
> 
> DIRTY FINGERNAILS!
> No sense of humor
> Likes to drink too much



The dirty fingernail thing I kind of get but it also comes off to me as elitist. My Dad was a mechanic always had dirty hands and nails. He could scrub all day but that stuff wasn't coming off until skin cells died. He is/was so self-conscious about it. My point is most folks if they have dirty hands it's probably because they work for a living. But, to each their own.

Big turn-off to me has always been really long hair. I have no clue why.


----------



## Solar (Feb 20, 2016)

- if they're too loud
- if they smoke
- if they drink
- if they do drugs

I can fix everything else, but I've never been able to fix those four things.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The dirty fingernail thing I kind of get but it also comes off to me as elitist. My Dad was a mechanic always had dirty hands and nails. He could scrub all day but that stuff wasn't coming off until skin cells died. He is/was so self-conscious about it. My point is most folks if they have dirty hands it's probably because they work for a living. But, to each their own.
> 
> Big turn-off to me has always been really long hair. I have no clue why.


really long hair is a very feminine quality though no?

I don't see a lot of really long hair now a days.

It is precious and should be treated as such. ((kill me))


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> really long hair is a very feminine quality though no?
> 
> I don't see a lot of really long hair now a days.
> 
> It is precious and should be treated as such. ((kill me))



It kind of is I mean some dudes have long hair I guess. I am cool with it until it reaches butt length.

If you love that long hair though you keep reaching for it and when it's in your grasp you grab and hang on to it. Then pull it and make her moan.


----------



## Violence (Feb 20, 2016)

Smoking
Overweight
Ignorance
Arrogance
Insecury
Envy
Bad hygiene
Drugs


----------



## Frosch (Feb 20, 2016)

Physically, long dark hair is such a turn on for me so the opposite is a turn off, that is pixie cuts though there are a few exceptions where I'm still turned on, like jlaw and halle berry the latter I even prefer her short haired. 

Tattoos when they are like, too overly up in there if you know what I mean. I met a girl once that had snow white gnomes in her thighs and it was kinda off putting. Also when they tattoo something all across their chest, that's a big turn off for me.

I think hygiene is a given for anyone.

I'm mexican, so I dislike it when they enjoy unclassy stuff of our culture like drug lords, banda music that panders to them or other such untasteful stuff.  

Also stealing these from Vino's list cause they are dead-on

-Not being thoughtful 
-Ungratefulness 
-Taking you for granted


----------



## SLB (Feb 20, 2016)

Besides the usual shit like bad hygiene... 

- eyebrow plucking to the point the shit looks unnatural 
- too many exes 
- being a Montreal Canadiens fan
- being a Boston Bruins fan
- really thin lips

And Haze has gotta be the most high maintenance chick I have ever seen


----------



## Frosch (Feb 20, 2016)

Had to go check her list, it is quite a list. 

I feel a bit proud of myself for meeting allalmost all of it though


----------



## Gin (Feb 20, 2016)

besides the obvious stuff like weight/hygeine/etcetc

*being loud/not knowing when to shut up/not thinking before they speak* this is a _major_ problem for me and seems to be the default of most girls (and guys for that matter but idc about them) in the us ~ my age

i could just put this under the 'i don't want them to be dumb' umbrella but it's surprising how many extremely successful ppl still fall into this category

*obvious arm hair* it isn't _that_ much of a dealbreaker but when i see it on an otherwise attractive girl i'm just like y dat  it rly isn't that much more effort to deal with

*caring unduly/being outspoken about shit i think is dumb* obviously very subjective by definition but i don't think i could handle being with a girl who was obsessed with something i didn't care about at all - religion being the most obvious example

idk there are probably dozens, these 3 were the first that came to mind


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 20, 2016)

fat
ugly
hiding a penis
not engaging in ass play
being smart
not being an amputee


----------



## Vix (Feb 21, 2016)

Moody said:


> And Haze has gotta be the most high maintenance chick I have ever seen



pretty much


----------



## Saru (Feb 21, 2016)

*Appearances:*
-taller than me (w/o heels)
-dressed or looking like a drug fiend
-yellow teeth / poor hygiene 
-too fake-looking

*Personality traits:*
-obnoxious or rude in public (to people you don't know)
-moody
-no sense of humor
-fake
-apathetic
-icy

Actually, I'm attracted to girls who appear to be icy or stuck-up for some reason, but only if it's unintentional or they have a reason to be (i.e. they're actually smart or superior to most people). Often times, girls who seem "stuck-up" are actually just introverts and have an adorable / captivating personality once you break the ice and get to really know them... At least in my experience. A good relationship with this type of person will inherently seem intimate because they clearly treat you differently than they treat other people, or reveal aspects of themselves to you that they don't reveal to other people. It's like you've found a hidden treasure.

Mind you, this is not the same thing as being an asshole. You can be stuck-up without being purposefully rude to other people (e.g. not associating yourself with a particular person or quality without disrespecting that particular person or quality), and you can _seem_ stuck-up without actually being stuck-up, but you cannot go out of your way to be an ass to other people and look cute doing it.


----------



## Kusa (Feb 21, 2016)

You are automatically a dealbreaker no matter who you are if I don't feel any chemistry between us and think that we don't match. No point in forcing it even if you are pretty cool and good looking.

The obvious things as well such as bad hygenie, being a terrible person and so on.

Also not having a high sex drive like me is a deal breaker and a really really small penis.


----------



## David (Feb 21, 2016)

Cruelty is easily and by far my biggest turn off.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 21, 2016)

Hmm, well I'm fine with tattoos as long as they're tasteful and not on the face or "tramp stamp". Another turn offs are smoking, heaving drinking, drug use(yes I consider weed in that as well), and really a negative personality. I like my partner to be understanding, funny, and trustworthy.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 21, 2016)

Using words such as turn off is a turn off
What are you a teenager?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 21, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Girls that want to bring food into foreplay.
> Stranglers.
> Cutters.
> Anything else goes.
> All challengers welcome.



you have never lived


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2016)

Death Arcana said:


> We all have our personal tastes in partners, and personal peeves. What are some things that will really turn you off in potential partners?
> 
> -Tattoos. I'm personally not a big fan of tattoos, but I can tolerate tattoos on a girl if they look nice or cool. Ugly/tacky tattoos are an immediate deal breaker tho.
> 
> ...



1. Bad Hygine.

2. Expects me to pay for every meal or every movie, or every event

3. *Attitude*. 

4. Poor communication skills.

Everything else I'll try to be understanding at first and go from there.



David said:


> Cruelty is easily and by far my biggest turn off.



Ohhh agreed. Insensitivity and arrogance is like the number one way for me to be turned off from someone. haha..


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 21, 2016)

Death Arcana said:


> -Tattoos. I'm personally not a big fan of tattoos, but I can tolerate tattoos on a girl if they look nice or cool. Ugly/tacky tattoos are an immediate deal breaker tho.
> 
> -Smoking. Not looking to get second-hand smoke.
> 
> -Tongue piercings/excessive piercings/ear gouges. Just looks really ugly to me.



Same for me. I would add:

-Intoxication. Drunk girls turn me off, big time.

-Facial/body hair. I get it. Some girls have it more than others. But shave that shit smooth. If I can do it every day then you can do it, too. There is no excuse.

-Selfishness. A girl who is self-centered and doesn't care about others is a major turn-off. Girls who are flat-out mean to others and treat some people (like people in service positions, e.g. waiters and waitresses) like they are beneath her are just awful people.

-Gossip and other vapid bullshit that has no substance.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2016)

girls who shit talk their own "friends"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2016)

sure sure 

on topic:

self-deprecation


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 21, 2016)

WAD said:


> sure sure
> 
> on topic:
> 
> self-deprecation



oh yeah i hate this lol

i mean there are few times where a self depreciating joke might come in handy and sound funny

but if you're constantly "woe me, oh im not that good at blah blah" like nope bye 

usually a sign of mental problems/instability and insecurity


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 21, 2016)

With the assumption that I already find them attractive, dishonesty and any variant of it (constant fake agreement, talking shit behind people's backs etc.)


----------



## NeoDestiny (Feb 22, 2016)

Bad hygiene, smoking and being overweight.


----------



## Kyrato (Feb 28, 2016)

Smoking, drugs and lack of common sense.


----------



## Elvis Hitler (Mar 18, 2016)

White girls, People against smoking and drinking for arbitrary reasons while living a shitty, sedentary lifestyle themselves, overweight, no career ambition, potheads who feel the need to let everyone know they toke up, jealousy, insecurity, shitty musical taste.


----------

